

Google’s Bold Plan to Overthrow Amazon as King of the Cloud - crb
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2014/03/urs-google-story/

======
rainmaking
I don't trust Google because there are too many people in there coming up with
new ways to fuck with my data.

~~~
rainmaking
Hey downvoters, are you Google employees or what? Google obviously uses
whatever it can as leverage to push its other products, for example Google
Plus.

In short, Google has an agenda.

When it comes to generic hosting, it is very important that my host has no
other agenda than getting paid by _me_.

------
zequel
Google might have technical advantages over their competitors, but as a
developer and consumer, their name isn't exactly synonymous with customer
service and when you're trusting a provider with your (critical)
infrastructure, that's pretty important.

~~~
johansch
Isnt't that mostly valid for their free services, not the paid ones? (E.g.
Google Apps for Business has 24/7 phone support.)

~~~
zequel
Quite possibly but if that's your only experience with them as a consumer,
that's your (my) impression when evaluating them.

So maybe they'll gain customers that have had positive experiences with their
paid services?

Plus, in my mind, I see Google with this huge AppEngine that's shared. Other
services allow you a lot more flexibility to build your solution. Is this
accurate? Not sure, but sometimes perception is reality in marketing.

